

Stop Hating Scrooge The 'Christmas Carol' curmudgeon is forward-thinking - DanielBMarkham
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/116050/scrooge-christmas-carols-forward-thinking-liberal

======
DanielBMarkham
At first you might think this is a political piece, but it's actually a nice
historical insight into Charles Dickens.

